# Scomberoides O Armatus...?



## .:Alex:. (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Armatus should have a yello/orange adipose fin, which is usually different from the tail color. In your pics, the adipose fin isn't that clear, so it's tough to tell from that pic. (at least for me)


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Killer teeth!!!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Edit: Never mind I really have no idea, sorry.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Read this in full detail.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

another fish i love but cant find for the life of me...

amazing man


----------



## .:Alex:. (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks guys This is a video made from my seller when it was still in his shop, he says he is a Armatus ...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bob351 said:


> another fish i love but cant find for the life of me...
> 
> amazing man


http://cichlaholic.com/pdf/Aug28.pdf

He has Scombs


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks JZ i will defiently check this out, have you ever ordered fish from this guy?... unfortunetly im off to university so i cannot do anything with my tanks for a few months untill I get back though









Are they active alex in that video they looked pretty stationary


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the company I work for grabbed the last of them from them... They look awesome!!!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan im quite sure you guys got tatauaia not scomberoides, they just look alot more like i IMO with the red tail and all..


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tats are better then scombs. No 2 year sudden death syndrome.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

agreed lol that's one of the reasons that i didn't order any from the Spencer list.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

yeah you may be right. I hope so anyways lol


----------

